# How to get into BIOS as supervisor on IBM ThinkPad T41?



## TheaceGary (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,

I want to re-install OS on a IBM ThinkPad T41.I can get into BIOS but I am unable to make any changes(want system to boot from CD).All I get is the Beep sound whenever I try making any changes on the options available. On the right it says "All items on this menu cannot be modified in user mode.If any items require changes,please consult your system supervisor"

Under the Security>Password menu I get the following Options:

Using Passphrase [Enter]
- Current Setting Enabled

Supervisor Password [Enabled]
Lock BIOS Settings [Enter]
-Current setting [Enabled]

Set Minimum Length [Enter]
-Current setting Disabled
Power-On Password [Disabled]
Hard Disk1 Password [Disabled]

But just like the other menu I am unable to make any changes.

I don't get any option to log in as the supervisor
Also I dont remember setting up any password for the supervisor. How can I log in as the supervisor and make changes ??

Thx in advance for your Help!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

TheaceGary,
why do you want to install from a cd?
if you go that route, you will have to find and download all the drivers, etc
did you read the manual?
did you try to install as the manual directed you?

if the system is locked down, you are pretty much just pure plain out of luck.
the manual from ibm that came with that unit warns you if you do something of this nature, to make SURE you keep such information where it is readily accessible for some future time - that if you have chosen to do this - the only option is replacing hard drive, etc etc....and this info is as ibm puts it....

AND
did you read the forumm's rules when you signed up?
this forum's rules on this site prevent anyone from helping in a project of this type because we can't know if it really belongs to you, or was aquired otherwise....

thank you for understanding


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As Daniel said above it sounds like your BIOS is password protected. Closing, per our password rule:



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

